# [SOLVED] spamassassin | Could not create INET socket |

## eltech

ok .. so spamd just wants to stop working ..

and i get this ..

```

/etc/init.d/spamd start

 * Starting spamd...

Could not create INET socket: Address already in use IO::Socket::INET: Address already in use

  [ !! ]d to start spamd
```

my /etc/conf.d/spamd reads

```

SPAMD_OPTS="-a -c"
```

any ideas?Last edited by eltech on Fri Dec 19, 2003 12:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eltech

Bump   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## eltech

bump again ..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Spooky Ghost

Default port is 783 according to the man page for spamd.  Use fuser to see if there is something else already running here:

```
fuser -u -v -n tcp 783
```

Also check that neither the config file or /etc/conf.d/spamd override the default to another that is in use.

----------

## eltech

thanks for the reply and suggestions ..

```
fuser -u -v -n tcp 783

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

783/tcp              root       1452 f....  rpc.mountd
```

Also check that neither the config file or /etc/conf.d/spamd override the default to another that is in use.

umm .. i did post my /etc/conf.d/spamd contents ..

```
SPAMD_OPTS="-a -c"
```

 nothing else ..

so it seems the rpc.mountd is on the same port .. how can i adjust all of this?

----------

## Spooky Ghost

 *Quote:*   

> umm .. i did post my /etc/conf.d/spamd contents .. 

 

D'oh! My bad.

From the mountd man page:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>        -p  or  --port num
> 
>               Force rpc.mountd to bind to the specified port num,  instead  of
> ...

 

So it seems you've just got unlucky. Edit /etc/conf.d/nfs and assign a specific port in RPCMOUNTDOPTS="" to avoid this in the future.  Or edit /etc/init.d/spamd and add a before nfs in the depend() function.  Or even just restarting nfs will probably end up with mountd on a different port.

----------

## eltech

hey thanks .. i will try that out and post back results ..

----------

## eltech

Ok .. that did work .. look below for the steps i performed ..

```
fuser -u -v -n tcp 783 

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

783/tcp              root       1452 f....  rpc.mountd
```

```
/etc/init.d/nfs restart
```

```

 [ ok ]ing NFS mountd...

  [ ok ]ing NFS daemon...

  [ ok ]ing NFS statd...

  [ ok ]ing NFS statd...

  [ ok ]ting NFS directories...

  [ ok ]ing NFS daemon...

  [ ok ]ing NFS mountd...
```

```

fuser -u -v -n tcp 783 
```

```

/etc/init.d/spamd restart

  [ ok ]ing spamd...
```

```

fuser -u -v -n tcp 783 

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

783/tcp              root       3581 f....  spamd
```

then .. 

nano -w /etc/conf.d/nfs

```

RPCMOUNTDOPTS="-p 3276"
```

then ..

```

/etc/init.d/nfs restart

  [ ok ]ing NFS mountd...

  [ ok ]ing NFS daemon...

  [ ok ]ing NFS statd...

  [ ok ]ing NFS statd...

  [ ok ]ting NFS directories...

  [ ok ]ing NFS daemon...

  [ ok ]ing NFS mountd...
```

and then ..

```

fuser -u -v -n tcp 3276 

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

3276/tcp             root       3681 f....  rpc.mountd
```

and thats it .. thanks for your help .. i guess am not so "man" dependent; guess i have to get smart to it ..

but hope this helps someone out someday, glad i had faith that someone would help me solve it also .. thanks again ..   :Wink: 

----------

## quark

Thanks guys! You saved me from lots of trouble  :Smile: 

----------

## col

yes I had this problem to ....

----------

